# 25kg of ADA Yamaya stone



## Benboone (Jan 15, 2016)

So... Where did you get all of this and how much did it cost lol


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

I love these stones. So many ways to use them.


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing (Jun 11, 2015)

is Yamaya stone basalt? they look kind of similiar


----------



## locus (May 13, 2003)

Benboone said:


> So... Where did you get all of this and how much did it cost lol


From a store online here in Australia. Cost $118 AUD ($81 USD) for the stones + $45 AUD to get it shipped to the opposite side of the country. I think it got sent straight from one of the two ADA importers we have here.

Bump:


SingAlongWithTsing said:


> is Yamaya stone basalt? they look kind of similiar


No idea sorry. I can tell you that they are completely inert though, so they won't affect water chemistry.


----------



## locus (May 13, 2003)

Completely tore down my 45P today and used some of the Yamaya stone for the hardscape.










Plan is to have HC in the foreground and Rotala sp. green cascading over the rocks from behind, with a little Ludwigia arcuata somewhere in the back for a splash of colour.


----------



## rnandez (Mar 24, 2015)

Very cool layout... I love nano aquariums. I'm interested in seeing how this turns out.


----------



## AJPT (Oct 12, 2015)

For a simple comparison.










I bought this (25kg?) ADA yamaya stone from the east, I couldn't get it locally. I like the subtle and rugged character of the stone.


----------



## locus (May 13, 2003)

AJPT said:


> For a simple comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you got a better mix of sizes, mine included a lot more smaller pieces.

How have you put it to use?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2016)

Man, yamaha must be a lot lighter then seiryu.. 
I bought just under 23kg and looked like this..


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

locus said:


> Completely tore down my 45P today and used some of the Yamaya stone for the hardscape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that scape


----------



## AJPT (Oct 12, 2015)

locus said:


> Looks like you got a better mix of sizes, mine included a lot more smaller pieces.
> 
> How have you put it to use?


Not yet, the box arrived on Thursday, I have only washed and played a little, mostly lifting. My rough vision so far is a river embankment scenario. Looking forward to seeing your final setting.



Jeroen said:


> Man, yamaha must be a lot lighter then seiryu..
> I bought just under 23kg and looked like this..


I haven't weighed the shipment, a standard ADA 25kg package, however I have a few Seiryu stones, the Yamaya feels a little more dense/heavier. I think Seiryu is sedimentary and Yamaya is igneous, not sure though.


----------



## locus (May 13, 2003)

klibs said:


> I really like that scape


Thanks! Here's how it looks three weeks after planting. Plants are establishing nicely, the HC is filling in quite well. I'll shape the Rotala sp. green to achieve a triangular composition. I think it will take a few trims to get right.


----------

